# Endlers eating their babies?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I figure Endlers are too small to eat their own babies. Right?

-John N.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm not sure why, but they don't eat their own babies. I don't think it's because they are too small. The babies could fit in the females' mouths for sure I think.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have not seen them eating their babies, but I do know they fit in females mouth.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have heard cases of the female eating them, so if you're trying to build a colony, I'd separate them. I'm not sure about the males, since I took all of them out of the tank, but they are smaller, so they may not bother the fry.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have also heard of them eating the babies. I currently have alot of males and females spawning regularly. I cant tell if they eat some of them but I have alot of babies in there. Not too sure what an average birth number is either.


----------



## tecknos11 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello,

Endlers females will eat some of the babies after giving birth but usually stops after eating a few. The best way to prevent this is to add a little bit of live food to their diets. At least, this is what I have found out from other people. I havn't seen my Endlers eat the babies so I can't say either way. WildType Enlders at least do not pray on their young but I cannot vouch for hybreds.

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Livebearers/endlers.php


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I kind of hope that the females do eat some of the babies. Since I bought my Endlers the 30 gallon seems to be a fish factory. When cleaning out my filter the other day, I must have pulled out 10+ that were still alive. Since I had plenty little ones swimming around in the main tank I took a few to my parents' house to feed the angels. Boy, did they love the endlers.

When I was just observing the tank, the females pay no attention to the little ones so I would suspect that none get eaten. The Endlers get fed very well so they have no need to chase live food.


----------

